# Olympia/Pride of Bilbao



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

“Viking Line’s” *OLYMPIA* (86/37799) arriving at Southampton (UK) on the 10th April 1993 for dry-docking and repainting. She emerged from dry dock as “P&O European Ferries” *PRIDE OF BILBAO * and is seen as such in Bilbao, Spain on the 19th February 1998. P&O went through various image changes, the latest being “P&O Ferries” in 2002 and is seen in her latest livery entering Portsmouth Harbour (UK) on the 4th July 2003. At the time of entering service she was the largest ferry operating out of the UK.


----------



## HarbourCam (Jul 29, 2007)

Video of P&O Pride of Bilbao entering Portsmouth Harbour

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yxaJoI2pj2U


----------

